

Startup Tools - idiotb
http://steveblank.com/tools-and-blogs-for-entrepreneurs/

======
jedberg
The fact that Quora is on there but Stackoverflow is not makes me question the
veracity of the entire list.

~~~
sblank
added Quora to the list. anything else missing?

~~~
jedberg
I think you read me backwards. What I meant was that stackoverflow (and all
the other stacks) are missing, and I find Quora seriously lacking, so the fact
that it is on there at all makes me question the quality bar for the entire
list.

~~~
sblank
thx. Stackoverflow added.

------
zitterbewegung
Mildly interesting list. I would much rather see a short review / recommended
use of the tools that are listed here. A couple of tools I would recommend
would be Dropbox (great file sharing tool). Google apps (great way to setup a
corporate email server and various other things). I have use Balsamiq to
prototype interfaces and it was a pleasant experience. Github is great for
sharing code. Heroku was very easy to setup and use also.

~~~
sblank
google apps added. Github, Heroku, Balsmiq and Dropbox are already on the
list.

------
bufo
How about removing "startup" from the title and just call it "tools"?

------
rcamera
Thank you for the list! It shows not only the obvious and known choices but
pretty interesting alternatives. I just found out which new analytics I gonna
test in my website.

------
dstik
This was working last night but now throws a 404, does anyone know if the post
name changed and the link needs to be updated or if this was taken down on
purpose?

------
jayliew
Steve,

Django: open source framework (under Web Development Tools)

Django is to Python what Rails is to Ruby

Thanks!

------
davidw
Any experience here with the 'lean startup group'? Worth your while?

------
jonursenbach
Hadn't heard of Scalr before. Anybody using it? Thoughts?

------
ecommercematt
The link appears to be broken now.

------
techcofounder
missing Omnigraffle from the wireframing tools list

------
pitdesi
Another attempt at the same, not as complete in some regards but also includes
billing [http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/18/startup-toolbox-a-
re...](http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/18/startup-toolbox-a-resource-for-
startups/)

